# Litter and feces getting stuck on tush of longhaired



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Lately we have noticed that Lola is getting litter or fecis stuck on her bum so she will scoot her tush across the floor to get it off. Not a nice experience for her or us with our cream carpet. I was thinking maybe groomer can help the situation or maybe a special litter for long haired. Suggestions?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I know someone who has a persian cat and the vet told her to shave his butt. I guess that worked for her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, we've had a few people here on CF who have had groomer's give their pet a 'potty patch' to keep them clean. I don't know about shaving...but trimming the fur back should help.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two Ragdoll's and we trim the fur around their bums for this reason. The girls don't like being trimmed (it takes two people to restrain them) but it works so well, so they don't end up with poopy bums!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly has extremely long fur, I don't trim it...and the only time she has poop on her butt is if she has diarrhea. So if your cat regularly has a poopy tush, I guess I'd be concerned about the "quality" of what's coming out. If you're sure things are the right firmness, then yes, a potty patch should help.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I find blunt-nose moustache scissors (or bandage scissors) good for this job. Trim as close to skin as possible at least 1" or more diameter around the anus. Yes, you might need an assistant. I used to have longhairs and this solved that problem of "clingers".


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Now she isn't bothering to cover her poo in the litter box. Think I need to take her to the vet.


----------



## krika (May 12, 2011)

We had the same problem and struggled with it for a long time until realizing it was the food (Evo). Since finding a food that better suited his stomach we haven't had to clean him again.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

As a professional cat groomer, part of my Long-Haired groom package includes a "sanitary trim." I shave between the hind legs and a little area on either side of the anus. It keeps them neat and tidy without any appearance of "baboon butt" while they walk around! I never ever use shears on cats (except a blunt 4" pair for face trims on Persians, Himys, and Exotics), their skin is way too thin, delicate and easy to cut.

Here is a picture of what the sanitary trims look like. The second picture is actually what I refer to as a "half-belly" where it goes up into the belly area a bit.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Bad_cancer said:


> Sorry to hijack, but the expression on that cat's face is just precious


Haha isn't it? A lot of the *ahem* larger cats make that face during sanitary and belly shaving, its the "oh alright, I don't have enough energy to fight" face


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Maine **** required periodic butt trims also.
If you have a long haired cat it's best to start doing this when they're young, there's no need to shave their butt just shorten it so it doesn't get in the way.
While your there if they have long flowing britches it's a good idea to give them a trim too so they won't mat.
Even with a detangler comb it hurts when you try to comb mats from their britches.
My ex would hold Samantha by the scruff under her arm while I would give her a quick buzz, then when released she'd run off to sulk, I would let her do this for long but would call her out for treats and pets.
If you make it an ordeal it just gets harder the next time.
Once my ex left this became impossible for me to do alone so several time a year I took her to a local groomer for a bath and trim.
The groomer would schedule her for a time before the dogs would arrive, the girls there adore Samantha and she would come home smelling sweet and looking gorgeous.
I don't know about other breeds but with my Maine **** once a mat started it would just grow very fast and she'd run off if I touched it.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

my male cat has thick, long hair and has had that problem. i had the hair around his bum and top back legs. i think he hated it as he chewed his skin in almost that whole area until it bled. the hair was about 1/2 inch long, so it wasn't too short. after that, i trimmed his hair with thinning shears. i went about 2.5 inches down from the ends of his hair. it worked and he hasn't been irritated. 

this type of thinning shear is best, if you want to do that. Sephora: SEPHORA COLLECTION Stainless Steel Thinning Shears: Styling Accessories some have the teeth of both sides of the scissors and they can pull hair. the shears are sold at target, walmart and some pet stores and are cheaper than Sephora. they had the best picture


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

In my experience as a groomer and working at a vet hospital, I have seen too many injuries come from owners using shears on their pets. Cats' skin is extremely thin and one wrong move can be disastrous! Shaving with a #10 blade is much safer, you can even use it to just 'skim' the hair where you would have been trimming with shears. This gives a similar look without the risks of cutting with shears


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

that is a serious concern when using shears with any animal, or even a fidgety human. i always put a metal comb between the pet's skin and the shears. it is good to have someone hold your cat, if he/she squirms, as well. no accidents!


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

the other day i was reading a back issue of catwatch and in it they said that if your cats stool is not hard enough its anal glands may not be getting emptied and may need to be manual expressed ... impacted anal glands could be why she would be dragging her bum


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

If the glands are impacted, they should not be manually expressed externally. It is also hard to tell IF they are impacted just by looking at them. IMO I wouldn't mess with my cats' anal glands without consulting a vet first.


----------



## rachjean430 (May 24, 2011)

Bella is long haired and only twice has she had a problem with stuff getting stuck in her fur.. I wouldn't want her licking it, so I did trim it, but only minimally and she seemed to be all set.


----------

